# Sekonic RT Module-32



## revup67 (Aug 13, 2012)

After acquiring this recently along with an L-358 Meter together as a set, the RT is not compatible with the Elinchrom system..darn. Apparently, best I can tell, there are no Sekonic modules that work with Elinchrom SkyPorts..double darn. Though I can use the standard flash icon meter and put it in the queue, once it see the flash fire from Elinchrom DLites it does offer a fairly accurate reading but no way to do an exact sync.

If anyone in the U.S. wants to take this Module off my hands just send me a PM. If there is a module I am not aware of that does work with the L-358 and can radio sync with the Skyports I would be most interested.


----------



## Seanlucky (Aug 14, 2012)

I've been metering this way for years with no problem... Bummer that you bought the wireless module and it doesn't work though.


----------



## revup67 (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Sean - wasn't too much $$ wise..just put it up on craigs list today see if I can get any bites


----------

